# bedding material



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

Im looking for some suggestions as to what kind of nesting material to use, 2 of my bigger fish are turning real black in the evening and are doing the waggy thing.The reason Im asking is because somebody mentioned in a earlier post that the large river rock substrate Im using could hurt the fish while making a nest. thanx in advance.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Got pics of your tank? If the substrate is to big the eggs will be lost, Because even with the male fanning them theywill be under the rocks making his efforts useless. you may have a few survive but I wouldn't count on many.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a question about this too...I using sandbox sand is this substrate suitable for a nest? My P's are about 7inch's i only have 3 though in a 180gal. Whats my chances of breeding?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Trivium160 said:


> I have a question about this too...I using sandbox sand is this substrate suitable for a nest? My P's are about 7inch's i only have 3 though in a 180gal. Whats my chances of breeding?


Not very good if they have not paired up by now.


----------

